# I Got a Real Shock



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Wow!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Lady Majik really is magic! That girl has had an eventful life. I'm glad y'all got her back safe.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so glad you got her back safe and sound! That had to be stressful.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy cow, that's scary! Thank goodness she's back safely. I bet that was a stressful day.


----------

